# British workmanship



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Thought i would share this with you


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

:lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: top class


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

That Health and Safety man shouldn't be leaning on his shovel like that! If his hand slips, it'll go straight through his neck!!

:wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We have this posted in our Projects Dept........... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

how many times have we seen this i real life  :lol: top class


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

about right...


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Oi! Who stole that Greek picture and translated it into English?

BTW, it's not a Polish bloke it's an albanian one... :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

